# Welcome all non-Chinese speaking friends!

## EricHsu

Update: now, Practise your Chinese here  :Wink: 

First of all, welcome to the gentoo Chinese forum my friend!

With the great efforts of many Chinese gentoo users and the admins of the gentoo forums (specially thanks to ian!) , the Chinese forum has been set up and running since Dec 12, 2004 (forum-announce | GWN).

To have a separate Chinese forum, doesn't mean that we Chinese gentoo users are going to separate from the gentoo community. The opposite is, now we have a brand-new window for both sides to communicate more with each other:)

From this side of the window, we would like to welcome all of you non-Chinese speaking friends! If you have any problems/questions related to:

 locales, l10n/i18n 

 displaying/reading/inputting Chinese in a gentoo box

 using Chinese (or CJK - Chinese/Japanese/Korean) apps

 even having interest in learning Chinese or

 any other things about Chinese

Please feel free to post them in this forum (in English) and we would like to help  :Very Happy: 

Note: the Chinese forum's encoding is UTF-8, please set your browser's charactor encoding to UTF-8 to view the Chinese posts properly. If you would like to try and post in Chinese, you will have to set the encoding to UTF-8 too  :Wink: 

----------

## wangxiaohu

If anyone need help or having the problem described in Eric's post, I will be glad to provide any assistance.

----------

## teknomage1

Nimen hao.

What are the best fonts for displaying chinese characters in Gentoo?

----------

## wangxiaohu

 *teknomage1 wrote:*   

> Nimen hao.
> 
> What are the best fonts for displaying chinese characters in Gentoo?

 

http://msw.mcmaster.ca/~wangy/temp/sunglobe.ttf

----------

## teknomage1

Thanks that one works great!

----------

## foosh

Are there any freely-distributed, printable 普通话 flashcards available on the internet that anyone knows of?

edit:

EricHsu - the Chinese charaters in you post are not UTF-8 encoded, now it is  :Wink:  Please check how to post in UTF-8 in each browser  :Very Happy: 

----------

## foosh

oops, I am sorry about that..   that worries me, because I'm not sure how I post them in UTF-8, even though I followed your instructions at the link.

random question:  has anyone heard of the Chinese game "Bashi Fen" or 80 points?  I love this game and was wondering if anyone knew of a computer version?  I am trying to write it in Java but it will be a while.....  :Shocked: 

----------

## liuspider

I only know some kinds of online games which include this "poker" game: a bunch exists in China

As you expected, they are all commercial software without sources.

----------

## vanvan

为什么我看到的中文是乱码？

what's the matter?

edit:

 修正乱码.   :Smile:  - eric

----------

## EricHsu

 *vanvan wrote:*   

> 为什么我看到的中文是乱码？
> 
> what's the matter?
> 
> 

 

To view this forum properly, please set your browser's charater encoding to UTF-8   :Smile: 

Another good solution is go to your "profile" settings and choose the language to be "Simplified Chinese" or "Traditional Chinese".

----------

## Sunnz

Hello there.

I not using Gentoo Linux at the moment, but I am using Fedora. Anyway, how do I type Chinese? Do I need to install extra software? Also, what's the deal with encodings such as UTF-8, Big5 and GB?

Thank you.

----------

## haoqide

Hey, if you're wanting to use Chinese input, you may try Chinput - http://www.opencjk.org/~yumj/project-chinput-e.html

I haven't personally used it yet, but I hear it's pretty good from some people on www.chinese-forums.com

I hope that helps.

-haoqide

P.S. - If you're interested in a Chinese-specific distro (yes, it's RPM based), there's Asianux.  Check it out here:  http://www.asianux.com

----------

## Sunnz

Hello everyone,

I have just installed Gentoo with Gnome desktop. I am just wondering what do I need to emerge so display Chinese? I am not worrying about typing it at the moment, I want to be able to read it, but have Chinese input is good as well.

Thanks.

----------

